# Woot! Joey Chestnut



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

He better win!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

who?

1234


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Ahead by 2!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL.

you guys are a strange lot.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

No! Kobayashi's coming back


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

2 minutes left


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so why are you a fan of joey chestnut over that skinny japanese kid?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Photo finish!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Cuz he's american?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

59-59 A tie! 5 Dog eat off lmao!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

go go go go NOM NOM NOM


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

OH MY GOD YES!!! We are the most glutinous nation on earth!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so who won?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Joey chestnut!!!!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

. . . 

I just clicked on the link to the wikipedia article and it says he won on July 4, 2008. That's today, that was a fast update!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

k-dawg- said:


> Cuz he's american?


are you one to buy a POS GM car just cos it's an american brand too? 



k-dawg- said:


> Joey chestnut!!!!


congrats.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

haha nah I drive a Honda =P


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

k-dawg- said:


> haha nah I drive a Honda =P


LOL. good choice.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it bad that I find speed-eating contests in a world so fantastically-stricken by hunger and starvation really offensive?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't be so uptight.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> I smell spammmmmmmmmm!!!
> Seriously, what was up with the 5 bagillion posts in a row, Dawg?


I was giving Gil the play by play? Sorry if you took offense =p  I'll go be quiet like normal now


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder if they go throw it all up after the contest?


----------

